# 5C end mill holder suggestions?



## Jim_cellarshop (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi, I recently got a SB 10L lathe and I am in the process of setting it up. Until I can afford a mill I will be doing some light milling on it. I am having trouble finding end mill holders for 5C config of the lathe spindle. Is there a different name? I know I could use the basic 5C collects, but I was told long ago that is was much better to user proper holders. I could make up a couple of holders to ether go in the 3 jaw chuck or spindle, but I have several small items I want to make (turning mostly but a few milled parts) and I want to get them done before I spend too much time making tooling. I already have learned how to turn many on the 'milled' parts by example on this forum - Thanks very Much! Jim


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, I see they have a 10L spindle to MT2 adapter. So that is a possibility. I also found some soft head, machine to fit 5C collect blanks that looks like it would speed up making end mill holders. Any other ideas?? Thanks, Jim.


----------



## Kennyd (Mar 28, 2012)

If you already have the collets, then use them. You do not need special holders for the "light milling" you will be doing.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 28, 2012)

I have often done the same as dalee has mentioned.
For the light milling jobs that you would mostly do in a lathe, just put the endmill in the 3-jaw. I dont really see any advantage to using a collet in the lathe to hold endmills, unless your 3-jaw has really bad runout, then a collet would be better. Providing the adapter is a good quality, and has min runout.


----------



## Jim_cellarshop (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks, I have some collets and a closer comming soon. I got them to turn small parts, but will use them to hold end mills. Several years ago a machinest friend said that collets did not work well & a proper end mill holder should be use, but he was working on a pretty big Cincinatti, much bigger than a Bridgeport, 15hp I think. So it's most likely not very applicable to my situation. I am hoping to add a mill by the end of the year, sooner if I find a screaming deal! Several cuts I need to make I discovered, here on this forum, that I could make by spinning the part in the lathe. Thanks everyone for all the help!! Jim.


----------

